# Are budgies better in pairs? Should I give my grieving budgie (deceased friend) a new



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi.

First of all, just wanted to say how wonderful this forum is! I've been greeted with overwhelmingly massive support, and I feel so grateful for you all. 

One of two budgies of mine has passed away, yesterday. My remaining budgie is holding up OK. He is chirping, eating, responding to me. Yesterday and last night were rough. Still, I can't help but feel I'm not enough for him and he's a bit lonely or will be now, in a huge cage (and out of course) by himself. 

He is 4yrs old, very feisty, very happy. Very controlling. His friend was very timid - he would guide her everywhere! They were very close. I have a close relationship with him (Kiwi). He trusts me, he's not scared of me, although his true bond was with her. 

Is it a good or bad idea to get a grieving or otherwise budgie a new friend (another keet, or even maybe a cockatiel?)? I really would rather not, but if it is best for him, I will. 

Is it possible for him to be really happy, having had a partner in crime for his whole life, alone? With me. And I do spend a lot of time with him. When I start working again, though, within the next year, I'll be gone for maybe 8 hours a day. For now, I'm here around the clock with him, and also he stays with me in my room at night and in day.

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jenn,

I would personally give Kiwi some time and see how he adjusts.

Many budgies are quite happy being solo birds and for now, he has you to keep him company. 
You can always re-evaluate your decision in a few month if, after you go back to work, you feel he is to lonely. Although, by playing music or the TV for him when you are away and showering him with attention when you return he may be just fine! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Given the fact very little time has passed since your budgie girl's departure, you should take the next few weeks to give your male budgie some extra attention and to give the opportunity for him to adjust to this new reality. You can take this time to work on bonding more closely to him. Depending on how he adjusts and on his behaviour, you will then be better prepared to make a decision.
If he copes well with the change and remains happy and playful, then you don't have to give him a friend.

If later on, when you go back to work you notice your boy getting more quiet and feeling depressed, then you can get him a friend. You don't need to get him a female companion as male budgies can bond very well together and you won't have to worry about matings/eggs. 
Any new bird should be quarantined into a different cage and room away from the other budgie. This is done as a preventative measure in order to avoid any potential illness the new bird might have from being spread to your male budgie.

Good luck with everything during this challenging time.


----------

